# Alix's Chocolate Croissant Pudding



## Alix (Aug 31, 2011)

OK, Kate and I experimented a bit and created a keeper dessert tonight. 


1/4 cup brandy 
2 2/3 cups milk 
4 eggs 
1 1/2 cups sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
3/4 cup cocoa 
1 1/2 cups butter, melted
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon cloves
6 stale croissants torn into bits
2 cups of chocolate chunks

Butter a 9x12 pan. Tear up all the croissants into bite sized bits and sprinkle the chocolate chunks over all. 

In a large bowl, whisk together the milk, eggs, sugar, cocoa, brandy, and spices. Let the butter cool a bit and then whisk it into the custard mixture. When its all incorporated, pour it over all the torn croissants and chocolate chunks. 

Bake it in the oven at 350 for about 35 - 40 minutes. There should still be some wiggle in the middle but it shouldn't be liquidy or gooshy. 

Serve with whipped cream, ice cream OR caramel drizzle.


----------



## spork (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh my!  I think I can bake this one.  Can't wait to try.  It's only 8am, and my mind is on brandy...

I've copied and pasted your ChocoCroiss Pudding, Alix, but my wordprocessor has flagged a word... "gooshy?"


----------



## mudbug (Sep 1, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 1, 2011)

mudbug said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


I concur twice with an added oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
Ps I have just read the report over here that chocolate use prevents strokes ect now all I have to do is convinced my wife.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 1, 2011)

I wish I could eat chocolate and DH could eat croissants.  This would be the perfect anniversary dessert!


----------



## bakechef (Sep 1, 2011)

That looks dangerous.  I must make that some day.  I have a requirement for special occasion desserts, they must be unhealthy, this seems to fit the bill!


----------



## jabbur (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know about unhealthy bakechef!  It uses no processed foods.  All natural.  Isn't that healthy? ; )


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 1, 2011)

Just thought of something.  I didn't think there was anything called "stale croissants" There wouldn't be if I had them that's for sure!


----------



## Alix (Sep 1, 2011)

Well that was sort of our thought too! We bought the croissants as a treat, opened them and each had one. We looked at each other in dismay and fed them to the dog! Seriously stale! Bought that way unfortunately. I could have taken them back, but I was just too pooped to make another run out in the car. So...we made dessert out of them instead. 

And bakechef, TOTALLY unhealthy, and totally delicious. Not a single redeeming feature to be had in this one and I LOVED IT. I'm of the same opinion, if I'm going to have dessert then it better be freaking decadent! If I want healthy I'll have a fruit platter.


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 1, 2011)

Anything that involves chocolate and pastry is going to be a winner. I have to try this one, sounds so simple too.


----------



## Alix (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks to Janet, I'm now craving this. Think I'll stop at Costco tomorrow for the fixin's!


----------



## MrsLMB (Jul 19, 2012)

All I can say is     and thanks for sharing this ... can't wait to try it !!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2012)

That sounds great, thanks for sharing Alix


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 26, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I wish I could eat chocolate and DH could eat croissants.  This would be the perfect anniversary dessert!


LP--have you tried making gluten-free croissants? I love making croissants...put that on my list of things to bake again...

Gluten Free Croissants – & USA Pan

Can you eat white chocolate? Or carob? (I know, not as good as chocolate).


----------



## chopper (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh my gosh this sounds wonderful.  I have copied and pasted into the recipe file!  Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Aug 9, 2012)

In the oven right now. Picture to come soon.


----------



## Alix (Aug 9, 2012)

Alix said:


> In the oven right now. Picture to come soon.



Here tis...


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 9, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> LP--have you tried making gluten-free croissants? I love making croissants...put that on my list of things to bake again...
> 
> Gluten Free Croissants – & USA Pan
> 
> Can you eat white chocolate? Or carob? (I know, not as good as chocolate).


Thanks, CWS, sorry, but I just noticed this.  I got the recipe and will try it.  As for chocolate, I can have some dark high quality chocolate once in awhile.


----------



## tinlizzie (Aug 9, 2012)

Ohhhh, Alix.  You'll be the death of me yet.  I still haven't made your maple nut cake and now this.....


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, CWS, sorry, but I just noticed this.  I got the recipe and will try it.  As for chocolate, I can have some dark high quality chocolate once in awhile.


If you try the gluten-free croissants and make this, let us know what you think!


----------



## Alix (May 3, 2015)

Making this at work for the kids. Without the brandy!


----------

